# Do unto others...



## ARReflections

Fished the ef spillway yesterday and noticed someone trying to retrieve their float after getting snagged. As it came closer to me, I tried to snag it with my fly line to no avail. A couple of yards down from me, a couple were fishing and the float came close enough to them where the young man reached out and grabbed the float and then proceeded to put the float into his tackle box. Now, I know this young man saw the other young fella and I trying to retrieve this float. It rubbed me something awful to think this other young man couldn't man up and do the right thing. As the young fella who lost his float left, I told him the one guy got his float. He thanked me for at least trying. Nothing was said between the two young men. Fishing is such a great sport, too bad there are still a few poor sportsmen.


----------



## Shaggy

I really hope the young man didn't have to leave because that was his only float. Also really hope the inconsiderate jerk follows OGF and will read the numerous opinions of his actions to follow here. A little kindness could have made that young man's day but instead...and for something as insignificant as a float.


----------



## glasseyes

The young man that picked up the float is the same guy who finds a billfold in the parking lot at Walmart and takes the cash out of it and throws it away.


----------



## freedomsoldier86

I hate when people do that kind of stuff. I was at kings island last year and seen a pair of sunglasses fall from ride that was in motion. They were a $200 pair of Oakleys. The guy tried borrowing a broom and using the handle but it was just short. The guy thought they were gone, but I took the laces out of my combat boots and used the baggy that was protecting my phone from water. I replaced my wallet with some gravel and managed to retrieve the oakleys. I hope that karma comes round because all but one pair of mine have been stolen and that one pair broke in Iraq... Why can't people just help each other?


----------



## Mr. A

When I was about 8 yrs old my dad and I went to the store and got some stuookeff for home. When the lady gave the change to my dad my dad looked it over and handed the lady bk a $10 bill. Dad payed with a 10 but she gave change for a 20.

I asked why he did that and what he said sticks with me to this day, and I've passes it along to my kids. He said that's how he'd like to be treated and that there is no honor taking things you didn't earn or that don't belong to you.

I've never had anyone give me any grief over that logic and my boys won't either....


----------



## treytd32

glasseyes said:


> The young man that picked up the float is the same guy who finds a billfold in the parking lot at Walmart and takes the cash out of it and throws it away.


my wallet fell out of my jacket on a cab ride home down in Louisville earlier this year and I knew it had fallen out once I got out but the driver was already gone. I called the cab place when the lost/found section opened and talked to the driver who said he didn't find a wallet the entire night.. 2 weeks later my wallet appears in an unmarked envelope in my mail box from the postal service with nothing but my cpr card, no id no cards no cash lol guess the $10 tip I gave him wasn't good enough


----------



## heavyft

I had a guy do the same thing to me.

I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. All in all it was a hell of a great trade for a $10 lure.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

heavyft said:


> I had a guy do the same thing to me.
> 
> I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
> As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. All in all it was a hell of a great trade for a $10 lure.


my face turned red laughing it this post, and i rarely turn red! Good post, I love post on the i-net about vengeance.


----------



## deltaoscar

> Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!


That is hilarious. I wish I was there to see that. The guy got what he deserved.


----------



## fallen513

the dreaded eflmr bobber robber

know him well


----------



## Mr. A

Heavyft- kudos to you my friend! Sometimes people need to know and either be told or in your case shown that they messed up!

Now I don't yak but I've been in enough boats to know that you tie it down till you need it and always stow your stuff. Maybe it was a great learning experience for him? .... nah, prob not

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glasseyes

heavyft said:


> I had a guy do the same thing to me.
> 
> I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
> As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. All in all it was a hell of a great trade for a $10 lure.


Not sure why everyone thinks this is so funny but again I could see something like this turning ugly real quick. Hard to believe that a guy would paddle up in front of you and take your lure but hardly worth doing what you did. There are so many different directions this could have gone after you tipped him over, hardly seems worth it.


----------



## dmaphukn

glasseyes said:


> Not sure why everyone thinks this is so funny but again I could see something like this turning ugly real quick. Hard to believe that a guy would paddle up in front of you and take your lure but hardly worth doing what you did. There are so many different directions this could have gone after you tipped him over, hardly seems worth it.


Its so funny because its a made up story, I'd call BS on it. If getting in the water was no problem, why not go retrieve your lure yourself. Plus like you said I can't imagine anyone doing that. It was creative though well told STORY with a great visual.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downtime8763

heavyft said:


> I had a guy do the same thing to me.
> 
> I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
> As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. All in all it was a hell of a great trade for a $10 lure.


Best thing I've read all week,,nice move!!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> Not sure why everyone thinks this is so funny but again I could see something like this turning ugly real quick. Hard to believe that a guy would paddle up in front of you and take your lure but hardly worth doing what you did. There are so many different directions this could have gone after you tipped him over, hardly seems worth it.


Even if this story is not true...we as moral, ethical, law abiding citizens have been pushed into a corner and OUR rights are being infringed on EVERY day by people who act like this....they act like this because NO ONE confronts them and they are allowed to get away with these kinds of acts!
Do you realize that alot of these people are like bullies in school and as soon as most of them are challenged they back down, the others just have never been taught how to act right by their parents...how much longer do we continue to let people infringe on our rights before standing up and doing something! At least SAY SOMETHING to let them know what they have done is not right and you do not approve! If it escalates then call the cops or stand up for what's right!

Almost every weekend when we go fishing, I inform people of fishing laws, litter laws, or boating laws....some are thankful, some get smart and I call the warden or cops, and some just leave!
Same, when I'm in a restaurant, store, or out in public,....if you are talking loud and I can't hear at a movie or restaurant, I'll nicely ask you 1 time to lower your voice!
If you are being rude to a waitress or clerk for no reason, I'll 1 time nicely tell you that!
I expect the same treatment if I do something wrong....all I need to be told is 1 time!
DON'T VIOLATE my personal space, my families, or friends, or adversely affect/effect my life, or my families, or friends, with your idiotic behavior!


----------



## GatorB

heavyft said:


> I had a guy do the same thing to me.
> 
> I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
> As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. All in all it was a hell of a great trade for a $10 lure.


So you're feeling good about yourself because you ruined (probably) $400+ dollars of this guy's electronic equipment and probably caused him to lose other personal valuables, all over a $10 lure?

Hmmmm...who is the bully in this case?


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

GatorB said:


> So you're feeling good about yourself because you ruined (probably) $400+ dollars of this guy's electronic equipment and probably caused him to lose other personal valuables, all over a $10 lure?
> 
> Hmmmm...who is the bully in this case?


Well he should have not took the guys lure! He got what he deserved and it serves him right. I would of done the same thing especially if i was the one that lost the lure and asked if i could have it back then the guy just laughs at me. He deserves it. Nothing would have happened if he gave the lure back to the rightful owner!


----------



## mikesr

lol thats what he deserved great story sompeople are just jerks!


----------



## GatorB

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> Well he should have not took the guys lure! He got what he deserved and it serves him right. I would of done the same thing especially if i was the one that lost the lure and asked if i could have it back then the guy just laughs at me. He deserves it. Nothing would have happened if he gave the lure back to the rightful owner!


You're absolutely right that he should not have taken the guy's lure. However we seem to have a different idea of justice as I don't believe that anyone "deserves" to have $400+ of their equipment destroyed over a $10 lure.

Both of them did something illegal and stupid. However, the individual who retaliated did something far more illegal and far more stupid.


----------



## glasseyes

Intimidator said:


> Even if this story is not true...we as moral, ethical, law abiding citizens have been pushed into a corner and OUR rights are being infringed on EVERY day by people who act like this....they act like this because NO ONE confronts them and they are allowed to get away with these kinds of acts!
> Do you realize that alot of these people are like bullies in school and as soon as most of them are challenged they back down, the others just have never been taught how to act right by their parents...how much longer do we continue to let people infringe on our rights before standing up and doing something! At least SAY SOMETHING to let them know what they have done is not right and you do not approve! If it escalates then call the cops or stand up for what's right!
> 
> Almost every weekend when we go fishing, I inform people of fishing laws, litter laws, or boating laws....some are thankful, some get smart and I call the warden or cops, and some just leave!
> Same, when I'm in a restaurant, store, or out in public,....if you are talking loud and I can't hear at a movie or restaurant, I'll nicely ask you 1 time to lower your voice!
> If you are being rude to a waitress or clerk for no reason, I'll 1 time nicely tell you that!
> I expect the same treatment if I do something wrong....all I need to be told is 1 time!
> DON'T VIOLATE my personal space, my families, or friends, or adversely affect/effect my life, or my families, or friends, with your idiotic behavior!


Really not sure where to start to respond to all that but , two wrongs don't make a right, a ten dollar lure does not trade off with maybe a thousand dollars of equip. and if you read my original post I don't agree with what the guy in the kayak did but it surely is not worth taking a chance of loosing your life over. And yes maybe he should have confronted him about the lure if he felt that strong about it or maybe he should have swam out and got it since he didn't care about getting wet anyway.


----------



## GatorB

That's the other important point that wasn't brought up - thanks glasseyes. Stealing someone's $10 lure is in no way life-threatening, whereas tipping someone in their kayak by surprise absolutely could be (at least it could be proven that way in a court of law). I'd take the sentence for stealing $10 over the sentence for battery any day.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

didnt know there was a law that you cant tip over a yak. the kayaker should of thought first before laughing for stealing the lure. im sorry but im not gonna let a kayaker steal my lure and just let him walk right over me and not do anything about it. I sure hope the kayaker learned his lesson. I dont feel a single bit bad for the yaker that lost over 4oo dollars of stuff. Which yea you guys are right it could have been life threatening but parently the yaker wanted to learn the hard way which it was his own fault for stealing somethin


----------



## GatorB

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> didnt know there was a law that you cant tip over a yak. the kayaker should of thought first before laughing for stealing the lure. im sorry but im not gonna let a kayaker steal my lure and just let him walk right over me and not do anything about it. I sure hope the kayaker learned his lesson. I dont feel a single bit bad for the yaker that lost over 4oo dollars of stuff. Which yea you guys are right it could have been life threatening but parently the yaker wanted to learn the hard way which it was his own fault for stealing somethin


Please tell me that you're playing dumb here and that you understand the bigger point which is tipping someone's watercraft, whether kayak, canoe, boat, whatever, without their permission and without giving them some sort of warning or notice could be very dangerous. It has nothing to do with the kayak itself.

I guess the *real* golden rule here is "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you...unless they've wronged you even in some small way, then all bets are off".


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

yaker gave himself the warning by stealing the lure. who in the right mind would let some1 steal something right in front of their face. Guy had all rights to do what he had to do to get his belongings back


----------



## GatorB

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> yaker gave himself the warning by stealing the lure. who in the right mind would let some1 steal something right in front of their face. Guy had all rights to do what he had to do to get his belongings back


So just to be clear you believe that endangering someone's life (you admitted this yourself in your previous post) over $10 of stolen personal property is totally acceptable?


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> Really not sure where to start to respond to all that but , two wrongs don't make a right, a ten dollar lure does not trade off with maybe a thousand dollars of equip. and if you read my original post I don't agree with what the guy in the kayak did but it surely is not worth taking a chance of loosing your life over. And yes maybe he should have confronted him about the lure if he felt that strong about it or maybe he should have swam out and got it since he didn't care about getting wet anyway.


Agreed that 2 wrongs don't make a right! I am under the assumption that the story was "enhanced"!
The only thing he should have done at the start was say something to the guy..nicely...1 time! Then go from there!
If the original poster did go "swimming" at a State Park on purpose...he was breaking the law anyway...at a State Park and most City Parks you are only allowed to swim in DESIGNATED AND POSTED AREAS....even those people that park their boat in coves etc and jump out to swim are breaking the law and COULD BE fined or help accountable if something bad happens....Of course a Warden/Ranger etc would have to do their job and stop just riding around in trucks collecting pay!


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

GatorB said:


> So just to be clear you believe that endangering someone's life (you admitted this yourself in your previous post) over $10 of stolen personal property is totally acceptable?


like i said he deserves what he got! I work for my money ill be damned if someone steals something from me! grant it i wouldnt of ran away from the scene when he flipped him. I woulda been respectful enough to see if he made it out alright and let alone if the guy went to tip the kayak obviously it was not that deep. and if he cant make it out of that shallow water he should not even be in a kayak then.


----------



## freedomsoldier86

Intimidator said:


> Even if this story is not true...we as moral, ethical, law abiding citizens have been pushed into a corner and OUR rights are being infringed on EVERY day by people who act like this....they act like this because NO ONE confronts them and they are allowed to get away with these kinds of acts!
> Do you realize that alot of these people are like bullies in school and as soon as most of them are challenged they back down, the others just have never been taught how to act right by their parents...how much longer do we continue to let people infringe on our rights before standing up and doing something! At least SAY SOMETHING to let them know what they have done is not right and you do not approve! If it escalates then call the cops or stand up for what's right!
> 
> Almost every weekend when we go fishing, I inform people of fishing laws, litter laws, or boating laws....some are thankful, some get smart and I call the warden or cops, and some just leave!
> Same, when I'm in a restaurant, store, or out in public,....if you are talking loud and I can't hear at a movie or restaurant, I'll nicely ask you 1 time to lower your voice!
> If you are being rude to a waitress or clerk for no reason, I'll 1 time nicely tell you that!
> I expect the same treatment if I do something wrong....all I need to be told is 1 time!
> DON'T VIOLATE my personal space, my families, or friends, or adversely affect/effect my life, or my families, or friends, with your idiotic behavior!


I enjoy the expression "live on your feet or die on your knees". I believe you explained things perfectly.


----------



## backlashed

dmaphukn said:


> Its so funny because its a made up story, I'd call BS on it.


Yea, I call BS on this one. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lonewolf

I'm still trying to get the picture here. Was the $10 lure still attached to your line. If not then it must still be stealing when ever someone comes along and finds it. I would have got it out for you if it was me , if you have some respect and just ask. I always slow down before i get to people on the bank or in there boats. I never get the same respect ,but sadly I expect it anymore. Do what ever you think is right . It will not be the same for the next person. Every body is raised different . I go down to the EF in the winter and collect floater. I ton of them . PUt your name and cell on them with sharpie so i know it is still yours. I don't want to steal from you!!!!


----------



## tebass

Bad Karma is a trrrible thing to waste!!!


----------



## deltaoscar

lonewolf said:


> I'm still trying to get the picture here. Was the $10 lure still attached to your line. If not then it must still be stealing when ever someone comes along and finds it. I would have got it out for you if it was me , if you have some respect and just ask. I always slow down before i get to people on the bank or in there boats. I never get the same respect ,but sadly I expect it anymore. Do what ever you think is right . It will not be the same for the next person. Every body is raised different . I go down to the EF in the winter and collect floater. I ton of them . PUt your name and cell on them with sharpie so i know it is still yours. I don't want to steal from you!!!!


The way the "story" was told, was that the guy in the yak was watching the whole time. He didn't come along later and find it.

If you witnessed a disabled person in a wheelchair drop ten dollars and they couldn't bend over to pick it up is it yours to keep? Would you make them respectfully ask to get their money back?


----------



## ARReflections

As amusing the kayak tale may seem or the sense of justice through the act of revenge may appear satisfying, it benefits neither the culprit or the victim in the long run. Hate begets hate. As the topic states, do unto others as you would have them to do unto you. So I guess if you would like to have someone tip your vessel and lose a lot of gear then I guess go for it. As annoying as the bobber thief was, it was not like I was tempted to "show them" by "accidentally" kicking their tackle box into the spillway. If anything, it would have been more effective if I gave the thief one of my bobbers and told him that it appears he needs bobbers more than I do and leave it at that.


----------



## nitsud

Aw come on Reflections!! Where's your sense of outrage and desire to publically state how you assaulted some jerk (even if you really didn't)?

The thief should have his hand chopped off, like they do in serious countries.


----------



## gulfvet

It can be fun to watch karma catch up with people like that. I heard from a friend about how he was fishing in Louisiana and got his lure hung in a tree. When he went to free it, a cottonmouth under the tree hissed at him and he backed off and cut his line, intending to go back after the snake had moved on. Another guy had seen him leave the lure and moved in to steal it, at which point the snake bit him. Maybe this jerk has some karma in his future.


----------



## GarrettMyers

The story is obviously fake, sounds like a 5 year old buzzing off of pop rocks.... Thought for sure he was going to rescue a distressed woman after he flipped the yak.


----------



## heavyft

dmaphukn said:


> Its so funny because its a made up story, I'd call BS on it. If getting in the water was no problem, why not go retrieve your lure yourself. Plus like you said I can't imagine anyone doing that. It was creative though well told STORY with a great visual.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I didn't get in the water to get the lure because the guy in the kayak started paddling over and waved. I thanked him and he turned into a douche!


----------



## yakfish

heavyft said:


> I had a guy do the same thing to me.
> 
> I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
> As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. All in all it was a hell of a great trade for a $10 lure.


I don't care what anybody else on here says. That is hilarious! Stupied... yeah. Illegal... possibly. Unethical... Most likely. Funny... absolutely! did it actually happen?...Not really sure, but probably not. It even made my wife laugh out loud! Assuming it did happen, I would have just said something to him instead of flipping his kayak over and making him loose all his gear. But we all have different ways of dealing with different situations. That was your way and he definently has it coming to him.



GatorB said:


> So you're feeling good about yourself because you ruined (probably) $400+ dollars of this guy's electronic equipment and probably caused him to lose other personal valuables, all over a $10 lure?
> 
> Hmmmm...who is the bully in this case?





GatorB said:


> So just to be clear you believe that endangering someone's life (you admitted this yourself in your previous post) over $10 of stolen personal property is totally acceptable?


To gator, If it was a $400 lure that was stolen or some other item that was of equal or greater value would it be ok to flip his kayak and cause him to loose his gear? I'm just not getting what the value of the lure has to do with the situation. Stolen property is stolen property. The kayaker has no right to take what isn't his to have. And I believe that people have the right to protect what is theirs and shouldn't just sit back and let someone take property away from you and not exspect some form of retaliation in return. The value if the item stolen isn't the issue here. Its more the principle of taking what isn't yours to begin with and expecting to get away with it.

I someone breaks into my house to steal a DVD player and my laptop and I shoot and kill him, I am in the right because I am protecting my personal property and any court will side with me over it. now is a persons life worth a DVD player and a laptop? NO. But when someone makes the descision to steal from someone else they have to weigh the risks involved and understand something bad just might happen to them.


----------



## fallen513

The world clearly needs more ass whippin'z.


----------



## Pooka

My 2 cents,,, If you allow someone to get away with stealing, being rude, endangering you in some way,, when you could have stepped up and said or done something about it,,, Then the next time ( and if nothing is said or done there will be a next time) they do it to someone else you are just as responsible as they are. 

The "law" can only take us so far, turn your head and you only feed bad behavior that will get worse, and spread. 

I imagine that I am not the only "older" person here who has noticed the serious decline of civility on the water.

I was taught manners by my mother and my father taught that the most serious sin on the water was to not stop and help when someone was in a pickle. 
Didn't matter if you had the family out and the disabled boat was full of drunks, or if you were drunk, didn't matter if you were fishing a tournament, didn't matter if you were late to be somewhere, didn't matter if a tow would burn the last of the fuel you could afford that week,, or if it screwed up your whole day,, You do the right thing first because it is the right thing to do, second because it will be you needing the consideration one day,, third because woe unto you if the other boaters found out that you didn't, you would be outcast and not welcome anywhere. Piss poor behavior was not tolerated in these parts.

And that is the point of this ramble,, piss poor behavior should not be tolerated-- anywhere, much less on the water.


----------



## JimmyMac

I was at bass pro shops today picking up a few things when this girl around my age comes up to me. She said "Hey, can I ask you something?" I say sure whats up? She says "I'm a complete idiot, I just drove all the way here from Florance Kentucky to buy my dad a fathers day gift, but left my purse at home with my money. I don't have enough gas left to make it back home and nobody that could come help me out. If there is any way you could help me out with some gas money I promise I can bring it back to you once I make it home. We can exchange numbers and I'll bring it to you." 

You could tell by looking at her how hard it was for her to approach me and begin to ask, she was red in the face and teary eyed, holding her breath as I would respond. I have a pretty good judge of character and it seemed to me she was a honest girl. It felt good to relieve her of her embarrassment as I handed her a twenty and told her not to worry about it. She was extremely greatful and you could just see the stress leave her eyes.

As I left the store I spotted her at the BP across the street, pumping gas. It felt good seeing proof that I did indeed help her out and didn't get suckered into a sob story for dope money. 

Not trying to toot my own horn and brag about my generosity, but this happened today and I seen this thread, figured I'd mention it, lol.


----------



## streamstalker

Well, I hope you weren't being scammed by the young woman at the gas station. That sob story for gas money BS is the most common scam you run into here in Columbus. I'm sure it is in most towns.

Speaking of BS, there is no way you sneak up on a kayaker and tip him unless he is deaf. Wading is difficult and noisy; two strokes of a paddle, and the kayak is out of reach. Oh geez....I just read it more carefully....he swam up behind him...LOL...must be a Navy Seal.


----------



## backlashed

I think the first theft occurred at the tackle shop when he dropped $10.00 for that lure.


----------



## dmaphukn

streamstalker said:


> Well, I hope you weren't being scammed by the young woman at the gas station. That sob story for gas money BS is the most common scam you run into here in Columbus. I'm sure it is in most towns.
> 
> Speaking of BS, there is no way you sneak up on a kayaker and tip him unless he is deaf. Wading is difficult and noisy; two strokes of a paddle, and the kayak is out of reach. Oh geez....I just read it more carefully....he swam up behind him...LOL...must be a Navy Seal.


He must have swam under water. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tebass

I understand now. The story is a parable. It means if you do something bad to someone something bad will happen to your kayak. (or somthing like that.)


----------



## sherman51

me and my brother n law was trolling down on dale hollow. we came across this boat cushion floating in the water. we look around and dont see any boats close by. we took our dip net and picked up the cushion, a couple of minutes later this boat starts coming up behind us. i try waving them off as we have 4 lines out with crank baits on them. they come up right behind our boat. they wipe out 3 of our lures then pull up beside us. they said we have there cushion. they just wiped out about 30.00 in tackle, and want there 10.00 cushion back. i pitch a bit## about the tackle. all they said was they didnt see us trolling. but they had to see me waving. i thought for just a minute about cutting the cushion and then giving it to them. i had my 380 in the boat with us, so i wasnt afraid. but i decided it was best to just give them the cushion. it just wasnt worth maby killing somebody over. i did tell them they was stupid sob,s. and went back to fishing.

it seems there is always going to be that 10% of people that just dont get it.
sherman


----------



## Intimidator

sherman51 said:


> it seems there is always going to be that 10% of people that just dont get it.
> sherman


It's that 10% that ruins things for everyone else! Too bad they can't be taken out of the human gene-pool before they breed!LOL


----------



## freedomsoldier86

JimmyMac said:


> I was at bass pro shops today picking up a few things when this girl around my age comes up to me. She said "Hey, can I ask you something?" I say sure whats up? She says "I'm a complete idiot, I just drove all the way here from Florance Kentucky to buy my dad a fathers day gift, but left my purse at home with my money. I don't have enough gas left to make it back home and nobody that could come help me out. If there is any way you could help me out with some gas money I promise I can bring it back to you once I make it home. We can exchange numbers and I'll bring it to you."
> 
> You could tell by looking at her how hard it was for her to approach me and begin to ask, she was red in the face and teary eyed, holding her breath as I would respond. I have a pretty good judge of character and it seemed to me she was a honest girl. It felt good to relieve her of her embarrassment as I handed her a twenty and told her not to worry about it. She was extremely greatful and you could just see the stress leave her eyes.
> 
> As I left the store I spotted her at the BP across the street, pumping gas. It felt good seeing proof that I did indeed help her out and didn't get suckered into a sob story for dope money.
> 
> Not trying to toot my own horn and brag about my generosity, but this happened today and I seen this thread, figured I'd mention it, lol.


I'm glad to hear it because a girl (about my age) came to me at walmart next to bass pro with the same story but I did not have cash to give her. I'm glad to know it was an honest story and that someone could help her out.


----------



## Intimidator

JimmyMac said:


> I was at bass pro shops today picking up a few things when this girl around my age comes up to me. She said "Hey, can I ask you something?" I say sure whats up? She says "I'm a complete idiot, I just drove all the way here from Florance Kentucky to buy my dad a fathers day gift, but left my purse at home with my money. I don't have enough gas left to make it back home and nobody that could come help me out. If there is any way you could help me out with some gas money I promise I can bring it back to you once I make it home. We can exchange numbers and I'll bring it to you."
> 
> You could tell by looking at her how hard it was for her to approach me and begin to ask, she was red in the face and teary eyed, holding her breath as I would respond. I have a pretty good judge of character and it seemed to me she was a honest girl. It felt good to relieve her of her embarrassment as I handed her a twenty and told her not to worry about it. She was extremely greatful and you could just see the stress leave her eyes.
> 
> As I left the store I spotted her at the BP across the street, pumping gas. It felt good seeing proof that I did indeed help her out and didn't get suckered into a sob story for dope money.
> 
> Not trying to toot my own horn and brag about my generosity, but this happened today and I seen this thread, figured I'd mention it, lol.


I am extremely glad that this worked out...it seems like every time I am approached and give money to a "Needy" person...I see them a few days later hitting up others!
It's sad that you can't really know if people need help or are just scamming you out of money!


----------



## GatorB

yakfish said:


> To gator, If it was a $400 lure that was stolen or some other item that was of equal or greater value would it be ok to flip his kayak and cause him to loose his gear?


No.



yakfish said:


> I'm just not getting what the value of the lure has to do with the situation. Stolen property is stolen property.


So following this logic, one should serve the same prison sentence for stealing a $10 lure as one who steals $50,000 worth of personal jewelry and electronics? The value of the stolen goods *is* relevant and rightfully should have a bearing on the punishment for the crime. But regardless, that's not really relevant because the bigger issue is that he shouldn't have taken the law into his own hands in the first place in this situation.



yakfish said:


> The kayaker has no right to take what isn't his to have.


Agreed. And legally, the fisherman had no right to tip the kayaker's kayak and destroy his electronic equipment. I don't know why you have trouble agreeing to that.



yakfish said:


> And I believe that people have the right to protect what is theirs and shouldn't just sit back and let someone take property away from you and not exspect some form of retaliation in return. The value if the item stolen isn't the issue here. Its more the principle of taking what isn't yours to begin with and expecting to get away with it.


Of course no one is saying he should have gotten away with it. I'm not even saying the fisherman should have sat idly by while the kayaker paddled away with his lure. Don't misrepresent my argument.



yakfish said:


> I someone breaks into my house to steal a DVD player and my laptop and I shoot and kill him, I am in the right because I am protecting my personal property and any court will side with me over it.


Wrong! In the scenario you describe, you can shoot him because he is IN YOUR HOME, on your property, posing a threat to you and possibly your family (Google "Castle Doctrine"). This isn't relevant to the discussion; what we're talking about is a completely different situation because it did not occur in a home.



yakfish said:


> now is a persons life worth a DVD player and a laptop? NO. But when someone makes the descision to steal from someone else they have to weigh the risks involved and understand something bad just might happen to them.


Of course. But it doesn't make the "consequences" legally or morally right.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

GatorB said:


> Of course. But it doesn't make the "consequences" legally or morally right.


well whats the legal way to do it then gator? Call the cops and report it? Whats that going to do absolutely nothing cause by the time cop gets there he will be gone and cop will just laugh at you. Cop wont go searchin for your stolen property been there done that and it dont get no where. So why waste your time callin the cops for when it does no good. Something like that is why you take it in your own hands.


----------



## GatorB

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> well whats the legal way to do it then gator? Call the cops and report it? Whats that going to do absolutely nothing cause by the time cop gets there he will be gone and cop will just laugh at you. Cop wont go searchin for your stolen property been there done that and it dont get no where. So why waste your time callin the cops for when it does no good. Something like that is why you take it in your own hands.


I understand why you think that way, but it doesn't make it right. Just because the cops won't follow up and prosecute on a $10 lure does not mean it's okay to do what he did. I understand this is America and we all want see justice served with no wrong going unpunished, but sometimes we need to accept the fact that we have to let some [little] things go without seeing justice served. I feel that would have been the best course of action here. Do you retaliate every time some moron cuts you off illegally on the highway in your car? Or how about if you find *yourself *on the receiving end one day of this vigilante justice? What if some hothead decides he needs to serve justice to YOU for some insignificant wrong you've done, regardless of whether or not it was intentional? How will you feel about it then?

Obviously the kayaker in this story (which probably isn't true anyway) is a person of very low character, so eventually he will get what he has coming to him.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

GatorB said:


> I understand why you think that way, but it doesn't make it right. Just because the cops won't follow up and prosecute on a $10 lure does not mean it's okay to do what he did. I understand this is America and we all want see justice served with no wrong going unpunished, but sometimes we need to accept the fact that we have to let some [little] things go without seeing justice served. I feel that would have been the best course of action here. Do you retaliate every time some moron cuts you off illegally on the highway in your car? Or how about if you find *yourself *on the receiving end one day of this vigilante justice? What if some hothead decides he needs to serve justice to YOU for some insignificant wrong you've done, regardless of whether or not it was intentional? How will you feel about it then?
> 
> Obviously the kayaker in this story (which probably isn't true anyway) is a person of very low character, so eventually he will get what he has coming to him.


Well you go ahead and let things go then thats your problem. Now that I know your just a push over is pretty funny it will not get you no where in life. I know my rights and I will stand up for them and will not tolerate it at all and will do whats right in my head and that means by getting my stolen property back by whatever way I do it. If i did steal something or illegal and some did something to me about it. I deserved it. So I wouldnt feel bad about it cause I absolutely deserved it. But that wont happen. Cause I wont do it illegaly unless I am defending myself or protecting my property. So if you dont want messed with best advice dont mess with me or my property cause I am not scared to retaliate. Bottom line is he did what he had to do and it was right cause he was protecting his stuff and knows how to stand up for himself!


----------



## glasseyes

GatorB said:


> I understand why you think that way, but it doesn't make it right. Just because the cops won't follow up and prosecute on a $10 lure does not mean it's okay to do what he did. I understand this is America and we all want see justice served with no wrong going unpunished, but sometimes we need to accept the fact that we have to let some [little] things go without seeing justice served. I feel that would have been the best course of action here. Do you retaliate every time some moron cuts you off illegally on the highway in your car? Or how about if you find *yourself *on the receiving end one day of this vigilante justice? What if some hothead decides he needs to serve justice to YOU for some insignificant wrong you've done, regardless of whether or not it was intentional? How will you feel about it then?
> 
> Obviously the kayaker in this story (which probably isn't true anyway) is a person of very low character, so eventually he will get what he has coming to him.


Gator, it's to bad and very sad but I think you are wasting your breath. Just some people don't get it.


----------



## yakfish

I guess we can agree to disagree. I won't try to make you retaliate if someone steals your property. Just don't try to stop me from protecting my family, myself or my property. If someone steals my stuff I will do what I can to get it back. 

I think the main thing is: Did the guy get his $10 lure back????


----------



## glasseyes

heavyft said:


> I had a guy do the same thing to me.
> 
> I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
> As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. *All in all it was a hell of a **great trade for a $10 lure*.


No , he did not get it back at this point he was just satisfied with revenge.


----------



## ilovetofish

heavyft said:


> I had a guy do the same thing to me.
> 
> I was shore fishing and got a brand new lure I had just caught a 12" bass with, tangled on some brush sticking up out of the water. I worked for a good 10 minutes trying to free it. Meanwhile a person in a kayak watching the whole time waves and paddles up to the brush. I think, "wow what a nice guy!" As he frees the lure, I say, "Hey buddy, thank you!" Then he turns, and chuckles, "No, thank you! haha." I'm so pissed at this point. That as he's paddling away, with his back turned. I slink into the water and quietly swim up behind him. Then without him knowing, and out of nowhere. I tip his kayak!
> As I rush back to shore and get out of the water, my brother is jumping and rolling on the ground, laughing his ass off. The guy is now soaking wet and furiously cussing up a storm. I get out of the water and yell out, "That's what you get!" As we're scurrying around to gather our gear and leave. My brother tells me that he lost everything when he flipped over: 3 rods, tackle, sunglasses, fishfinder, cell phone and his lunch. All in all it was a hell of a great trade for a $10 lure.


hahahaha beautiful story!! im not a good swimmer so i just would have thrown a big rock and put a nice dent in that thick head of his hahaha--i love to see aholes get their come uppance lol


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

glasseyes said:


> Gator, it's to bad and very sad but I think you are wasting your breath. Just some people don't get it.


uh, dont you mean finger energy?


----------



## nitsud

One question, did the lure break off, or did the yak guy cut the line? The original story isn't clear on that point, and I must know so I can properly judge the people involved.


----------



## ilovetofish

GarrettMyers said:


> The story is obviously fake, sounds like a 5 year old buzzing off of pop rocks.... Thought for sure he was going to rescue a distressed woman after he flipped the yak.


i believe it--im crazy enough to do that or worse and have a bunch of friends that would do the same--dont mess with insanity..... i'll bet if more "bad" people ran into others that wont take their crap,then these kinds of stories would be few and far between...... not saying you should get crazy all the time, but at least you can say something or call the cops......


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

nitsud said:


> One question, did the lure break off, or did the yak guy cut the line? The original story isn't clear on that point, and I must know so I can properly judge the people involved.


from the story he said the kayaker was watching him trying to get it out of the tree but ended up snapping it would be my guess. then the kayak guy came and took it as the fisherman thought the kayaker was helping him out so the fisherman said thank you for the help. but the kayaker said no and thank you and laughed about it.


----------



## heavyft

nitsud said:


> One question, did the lure break off, or did the yak guy cut the line? The original story isn't clear on that point, and I must know so I can properly judge the people involved.


To clarify:
The line snapped as the kayaker was approaching. He then waved, "a calm down and don't worry I'll get it wave." If he had not been there to assumably help. I would have swam out and retrieved the lure because I had already taken off my shoes and headed towards the water.


----------



## Captain Failboat

One word, "pepper spray paint balls", well four words but you get the idea. Kudos for not getting even but getting ahead.


----------



## Net

I think we're all done here.


----------

